# After Marty's.... Goose #5 at Chama



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a chance to get reservations on Goose #5 on September 27th on our way home from Marty's. It was a fabulous day of running... Videos here with images to follow...

Run by at the Pond and a view from the Cab...



Long Testle and Rock Cut Run By...



The Mud Tunnel and Hangman's Trestle


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, that was neat!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Real Nice Stan...Thanks for posting for all of us to see!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Stan, I'm glad you had a good time. 

John


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Stan, glad you had a fun trip home.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos Stan! Thanks for posting.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't want to be the guy pulling out that red flag! That's a major no no on a railroad to remove a flag that someone else put up! Yikes! 

Neat videos. 

Craig


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice stuff, Stan!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Stan, great videos. I did the D&S photo run today, and could not be at Chama, so this is appreciated

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pulling up red flag calls for dismissal. Wonder what OP rules they use. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Stan! We rode the cog railway to Pikes Peak on the way back and saw goose #4 at the Ridgeway museum. We also stopped at the museum in Gunnison. I will post a few pictures in another post after Mary gets through editing them.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, my new Soundtraxx Sierra board sounds just like that - I think!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This link shows some stills as well as the videos......

Updated Goose #5 at Chama Images


----------

